
Will Killing Net Neutrality Crash the Economy? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/will-killing-net-neutrality-crash-the-economy-4d4e9b2a259b
======
red5tar
What i dont understand is how can people become so greedy. They would have
made a ton of money if they just let the internet be free for all, a world
that is truly connected,but no,not for these guys. Its ok though, because
these actions will not go unnoticed nor will it last very long. Looks like the
show will soon begin.

